# Shrimp & scallops on the grill



## tnjimbob (May 8, 2013)

We made a stop on the way back home from Ft. Walton and picked up some shrimp & scallops to bring home. I grilled them up for dinner, took pics, and forgot that I had some roasted red potatoes to go with this meal, so they are not pictured. :blink: However, this looks really healthy with just seafood & a salad! :thumbup:

On the grill. Sorry for the blurry phone pic, but you can see what I did. I marinated the shrimp in a chili-lime & garlic marinade, and just used melted butter & Tony Chacherie's in the CI fajita skillet. 










Plated. Gotta have some melted butter for scallops! The roasted potatoes were good too.


----------



## sel1005 (Jan 10, 2008)

looks awesome, presentation is better than most of the places down here too!


----------



## Bigkidneys (Jul 14, 2011)

Very nice! And who said you landlocked fellas didn't know how to cook seafood... Lol.


----------



## Jake3 (Sep 3, 2013)

Beautiful! Makes me want to bust home from work right now and get some sweet scallops fired up!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Wow! Great pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

we did something similar, only we put fruit alternately with the shrimp and scallops, using orange wedges, peach slices and pineapple. mix a soy sauce and honey and lime juice baste. it was different. yours looks great by the way.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Your Killing us...... Just put a Frozen Pizza in the Oven.... It is however on a BGE Pizza Stone......... Didn't feel like busting off the Grill.......


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

That looks great! Light and tasty :thumbsup:


----------

